# Grooming Tips - Never ending matts



## brooky

Our cockapoo is just over a year old and we are struggling to keep her groomed well. Every day she has new matts and clumps in her hair and we spend probably half an hour every night trying to pull them out with a dematter which shreds through them.

We just can't keep on top of it!?! 

We live in the countryside and have very wet muddy walks every day in this vile uk weather. I'm sure this doesn't help.

We love the long haired scruffy look and don't want to trim it all back.

Is this just how it is?


----------



## dio.ren

For us short was the way to go with Molly. She only gets them on her ears and sometimes in her armpits cause of her harness. If her hair gets long then she gets them. She goes to the groomer every 6 weeks or so. A short coat for her is the best less work for us and easy to take care of


----------



## fairlie

We keep Rufus shortish too. He gets clipped every second week at the longest length possible.


----------



## dmgalley

We have a very hard time with Jake. He gets these tiny matts
That are just as bad as the big ones. Maybe worse because you can't even use a Matt splitter. Noting but keeping him short helps.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DB1

I'm sorry to say that is just how it is, although to be honest I have found that you can get a couple of weeks that seem particularly bad then it can calm down again for a week, I think you will find it almost impossible to keep the coat long and shaggy unless you are very lucky and have a dog with the unusual silky coat that hardly Matt's. I managed to keep Dudley' s coat long until about 14 months but found it changed so much that it didn't look so nice long anyway - got wider rather than longer! I also love the shaggy coats and look wistfully back at photo's of him around a year old. I now have his coat between 2 - 4 inches, better that than having to have him shaved because of the Matt's. You can invest in Matt splitters. Matt breakers etc but also make sure you use a comb to check all over to the skin as its amazing how many little hidden Matt's you can find. I doubt any shaggy cockapoo you have seen is older than 18 months. Good luck.


----------



## Marzi

The weather has been rubbish - and then after this it will eventually be spring with all the joys of tiny sticky seeds that get right into their coats and cause massive tangles, then the summer heatwave (oh please!) and the grass seed horrors, then autumn and burdock and other nasty massive tangly seeds and more wretched rain.... And of course in a cold year snow and ice balls...
In truth I think that we all have to find a length of dog fluff that we are happy to maintain. And actually the shorter look is nice - it is lovely to realise that your cockapoo is not wider than tall and that under all that hair they have an athletic build!


----------



## Mazzapoo

DB1 said:


> I'm sorry to say that is just how it is, although to be honest I have found that you can get a couple of weeks that seem particularly bad then it can calm down again for a week, I think you will find it almost impossible to keep the coat long and shaggy unless you are very lucky and have a dog with the unusual silky coat that hardly Matt's. I managed to keep Dudley' s coat long until about 14 months but found it changed so much that it didn't look so nice long anyway - got wider rather than longer! I also love the shaggy coats and look wistfully back at photo's of him around a year old. I now have his coat between 2 - 4 inches, better that than having to have him shaved because of the Matt's. You can invest in Matt splitters. Matt breakers etc but also make sure you use a comb to check all over to the skin as its amazing how many little hidden Matt's you can find. I doubt any shaggy cockapoo you have seen is older than 18 months. Good luck.


Dawn would you recommend a particular comb? I think that could help us too.


----------



## DB1

Mazzapoo said:


> Dawn would you recommend a particular comb? I think that could help us too.


To be honest I think any of the metal combs do the job really, best if they have wider and narrower teeth on the same comb, I have an anti static comb from Groomers online but I think any of them will do the job as long as you put them right to the skin.


----------



## brooky

Thanks for all your helpful posts. I think we will have to get the hedge cutters out! We can't even go on a walk without her getting tangled in a hedge!!


----------



## DB1

Yes it is the sad truth that most of us owners end up facing, that it is just not really possible to keep a long coated adult Cockapoo, and not really fair on them unless they love being groomed which is very rare, someone local to me has an 8 month old one and said she is never having a haircut, I would bet £1,000 that by this time next year she will have a shorter coat!!


----------



## arlo

DB1 said:


> Yes it is the sad truth that most of us owners end up facing, that it is just not really possible to keep a long coated adult Cockapoo, and not really fair on them unless they love being groomed which is very rare, someone local to me has an 8 month old one and said she is never having a haircut, I would bet £1,000 that by this time next year she will have a shorter coat!!


I think you would win that bet dawn, as a year ago I would have been that woman. Afta my reaction to Arlo's first trim and a few not so good chats with groomers I decided I could handle this, but I now wave the white flag, Arlo is turning into a frizz ball wearing boots. (I hate being wrong) I adore the way Dudley(and everyone on here) looks so if I can find an understanding groomer that won't scalp him, I think having a regular groom will be the way to go.


----------



## brooky

I have ordered some clippers. We actually had her cut at a local dog groomer about 6 months ago and I was a little shocked it cost £45 and she looked RIDICULOUS and swore to never have her cut again! Ha. I was crying with laughter when I picked her up. Infact here is a before and after...

*Before (cute shaggy little smelly sh!t):*









*After (idiot haha):*


----------



## arlo

They are very similar before and after photos as Arlos, I'd specificly said I only wanted a bit of a trim! I think its the shock of seeing them like that when you are so used to having they so curly. Altho as with yours I love seeing other dogs short they look so cute. I look forward to seeing your results after the clippers, I'm not that brave, good luck


----------



## kendal

A lot or groomers are lazy and trying to fit too many dogs into one day so they just shave off rather than spending time dematting. However, in some cases it is necessary to shave off. 

It also depends on the dog, you have no idea the cram you get in your hands, arms and shoulders when dematting a dog that is fidgeting and trying to bite you. 


I think more groomers should try and sett up classes for owners to Learn how to properly brush out their dog, as I have here'd it so many time, "yes we brush her every day". And yes they do but no properly as the top of the coat looks lovely and brushed, however the coat is matted underneath because the owner is not parting the coat to brush sections of the dog. They just brush over the dog and over the matted hair. 


I have also seen dog when the coat feels fab dry, couldn't find a matt with my hands, but as soon I I wet the coat, you just see how much work needs done and how Mitch matting is really there. 

The one thing that really bugs me is when owners say the dog won't let them brush it, yet it will Stand or lie perfectly still or takes a telling when it try's to mess you about. 

Just had a full day of matted dogs at the kennels I work at, one cavashon really should have been stripped off as it took 2 &1/2 hours to dematt him, that time didn't include the bath or the actual hair cut. On a relatively easy dematt you talking just over an hour drying/dematting time if that(admittedly that depends on the size of dog, but I've dematted a standard poodle in less time than that cavashon) 


Any way long and short of it, groomers sometimes need to strip the dog, however if they don't then the price is justified.


----------



## dmgalley

kendal said:


> A lot or groomers are lazy and trying to fit too many dogs into one day so they just shave off rather than spending time dematting. However, in some cases it is necessary to shave off.
> 
> It also depends on the dog, you have no idea the cram you get in your hands, arms and shoulders when dematting a dog that is fidgeting and trying to bite you.
> 
> 
> I think more groomers should try and sett up classes for owners to Learn how to properly brush out their dog, as I have here'd it so many time, "yes we brush her every day". And yes they do but no properly as the top of the coat looks lovely and brushed, however the coat is matted underneath because the owner is not parting the coat to brush sections of the dog. They just brush over the dog and over the matted hair.
> 
> 
> I have also seen dog when the coat feels fab dry, couldn't find a matt with my hands, but as soon I I wet the coat, you just see how much work needs done and how Mitch matting is really there.
> 
> The one thing that really bugs me is when owners say the dog won't let them brush it, yet it will Stand or lie perfectly still or takes a telling when it try's to mess you about.
> 
> Just had a full day of matted dogs at the kennels I work at, one cavashon really should have been stripped off as it took 2 &1/2 hours to dematt him, that time didn't include the bath or the actual hair cut. On a relatively easy dematt you talking just over an hour drying/dematting time if that(admittedly that depends on the size of dog, but I've dematted a standard poodle in less time than that cavashon)
> 
> 
> Any way long and short of it, groomers sometimes need to strip the dog, however if they don't then the price is justified.


I would LOVE a class on proper comb out. I know I do it right because my groomer tells me so but maybe I could do it better. It takes me forever! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1

dmgalley said:


> I would LOVE a class on proper comb out. I know I do it right because my groomer tells me so but maybe I could do it better. It takes me forever!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Good post Kendal.
It does take forever Donna, I'm not sure there would be an easier way, I am learning now that pretty much any dog that has hair can matt!! I have done a couple more dogs now, did a westie last week, seemed pretty good on a quick look before bathing but when I started the brush out...had lots of matts on legs and muzzle and that took me about an hour to de-matt, I think I do spend longer than more experienced groomers would and I try to be as gentle as possible, I have seen more expensive groomers in other area's charging extra for each extra 20 mins de-matting but I don't think i'd get repeat customers if I did that. This brooky is why we end up with shorter coats, easier to manage, less de-matting for both owner and groomer and less likely to end up with the dreaded total to the skin shave off!! (by the way I think your dogs face looked really pretty in the after groom pic).


----------



## Hfd

Billy is 2.5 years and for the first 6-8 months he had lovely wavy soft fur and I was convinced he wasn't going to get the matts from hell. Well I was wrong haha.
I used to have him clipped around every 8 weeks and found he got matts through at around 6-7 weeks. I bought some andis clippers a year ago and it is so much easier now as I can keep on top of his coat and give him smaller trims every couple of weeks, longer in winter and shorter in summer. It really has been my best doggy purchase saving time and cash! 
Good luck


----------



## Nellies mum

Over the past couple of days Nellies fur has been matting like crazy!! I brush out with a comb one day and by the next she has matts everywhere. I think since using the equafleece suit it has created more. Luckily the groomer is booked for tomorrow so time for a short look I think


----------



## BoxermamaD

So am I to understand that the matting doesn't start until they are older? Tucker is 6 months old and so far hasn't been getting mats. He was groomed at 5 months and 6 months and the groomer commented on how nicely he was brushed out with no mats. He let's us brush him everyday. Shouldn't the groomer know he wouldn't get mats yet?

We keep him long and shabby lol. He isn't curly just wavy so far. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley

BoxermamaD said:


> So am I to understand that the matting doesn't start until they are older? Tucker is 6 months old and so far hasn't been getting mats. He was groomed at 5 months and 6 months and the groomer commented on how nicely he was brushed out with no mats. He let's us brush him everyday. Shouldn't the groomer know he wouldn't get mats yet?
> 
> We keep him long and shabby lol. He isn't curly just wavy so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jake's showed up suddenly at ten months. Willow only matts on and behind her ears. She is a year. But she is also an F3 where as Jake was a cockapoo breed back to a cocker. His coat is soft as silk and beautiful but horrible..... 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo

brooky said:


> I have ordered some clippers. We actually had her cut at a local dog groomer about 6 months ago and I was a little shocked it cost £45 and she looked RIDICULOUS and swore to never have her cut again! Ha. I was crying with laughter when I picked her up. Infact here is a before and after...
> 
> *Before (cute shaggy little smelly sh!t):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After (idiot haha):*


Oh I think that face cut is absolutely perfect, really beautiful! The body is very short but maybe it was necessary? I'm finding lots of matts now and Poppy's getting cut on Sunday. I'm going to take this picture and also Tinman's Ruby to give the groomer some guidance on how I'd like the face. Last time it looked like she had a long flat nose which was a bit odd until it grew out a little


----------



## Tinman

This is Ruby's latest face - she had a cut a couple of weeks ago..


----------



## dmgalley

Tinman said:


> This is Ruby's latest face - she had a cut a couple of weeks ago..


I love her cheeks. She is so curly and beautiful. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nellies mum

Tinman said:


> This is Ruby's latest face - she had a cut a couple of weeks ago..


Sooo cute and curly :racer: Watch out I'm on my way to steal her!!


----------



## Mazzapoo

Tinman said:


> This is Ruby's latest face - she had a cut a couple of weeks ago..


Ha ha she looks like a little scrummy gingernut biscuit! She's grown out a lot since the poodle post eh?


----------



## Mazzapoo

Nellies mum said:


> Sooo cute and curly :racer: Watch out I'm on my way to steal her!!


You can try Nellies Mum but I have a geographical advantage AND I'm a fellow ginga - she's mine. I might start a poo band...the Poo Girls ....I'll have Ginger poo and Scary Poo already then


----------



## RuthMill

brooky said:


> I have ordered some clippers. We actually had her cut at a local dog groomer about 6 months ago and I was a little shocked it cost £45 and she looked RIDICULOUS and swore to never have her cut again! Ha. I was crying with laughter when I picked her up. Infact here is a before and after...
> 
> *Before (cute shaggy little smelly sh!t):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After (idiot haha):*


I really like her after cut! Look at her beautiful face and ears.  She's lovely.


----------



## RuthMill

Tinman said:


> This is Ruby's latest face - she had a cut a couple of weeks ago..


Aw munchkin face! She reminds of a cabbage patch doll. Completely and utterly smootchie! Gorgeous!


----------



## RuthMill

I give Lola a cursory brush every other day and once a week I give her a full comb through. We do a daily comb of mainly the problem areas, ears, underarms, chest. We only get the odd small matt. Also if she gets wet I comb her through and dry her thoroughly every time.

I find it works to break it up this way and it means she doesn't get frustrated with the little and often approach. 

Nina isn't a problem at the minute. Her coat is a dream, plus it's been cut short.


----------



## Issy

My 10 month old cockapoo Mindy has just finished her first season but I noticed her coat which was silky, started to change a few weeks ago and became fluffy and woolly. Matts appeared overnight and all over her body; shoulders, under her ears, armpits and on her back legs!!! I tried every type of brush and comb and just couldn't seem to get on top of it. We also have Jess, who is 20 months old and has a lovely solid black soft curly coat and has always been easy to look after. Anyway, we got the groomer in and she told us that it was the puppy coat shedding. The groomer used a Matt buster and trimmed Mindy's hair but not too short. It was amazing how much hair came out of a small dog! The groomer showed me how to use the matt buster properly and I have gone through Mindy's coat thoroughly every day and there appears to be less hair coming out so we may be coming to the end of the shedding. I am having her hair cut even shorter this week but keeping the hair longer on her face, ears and tail. I like the longer hair but at the moment it will be easier to look after short and we will just have to wait and see what texture her adult coat will be before we decide to keep it short or let it grow long again; either way it is what is the most comfortable for Mindy and she does love mud and puddles!


----------



## dio.ren

Issy said:


> My 10 month old cockapoo Mindy has just finished her first season but I noticed her coat which was silky, started to change a few weeks ago and became fluffy and woolly. Matts appeared overnight and all over her body; shoulders, under her ears, armpits and on her back legs!!! I tried every type of brush and comb and just couldn't seem to get on top of it. We also have Jess, who is 20 months old and has a lovely solid black soft curly coat and has always been easy to look after. Anyway, we got the groomer in and she told us that it was the puppy coat shedding. The groomer used a Matt buster and trimmed Mindy's hair but not too short. It was amazing how much hair came out of a small dog! The groomer showed me how to use the matt buster properly and I have gone through Mindy's coat thoroughly every day and there appears to be less hair coming out so we may be coming to the end of the shedding. I am having her hair cut even shorter this week but keeping the hair longer on her face, ears and tail. I like the longer hair but at the moment it will be easier to look after short and we will just have to wait and see what texture her adult coat will be before we decide to keep it short or let it grow long again; either way it is what is the most comfortable for Mindy and she does love mud and puddles!


Molly never had a major mat issue but I keep her short. She gets a short cut every 2 months. It's a lot easier to take care of. The only place she gets the mats are on her ears and armpits cause she walks with a harness. I love a short coat when it was long everything got stuck in it grass, snow, and all sorts of stuff


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

dio.ren said:


> Molly never had a major mat issue but I keep her short. She gets a short cut every 2 months. It's a lot easier to take care of. The only place she gets the mats are on her ears and armpits cause she walks with a harness. I love a short coat when it was long everything got stuck in it grass, snow, and all sorts of stuff



I do the same thing. And the matts did seem like they came out of nowhere. I've worked with my groomer to cut especially short behind the ear and armpits. Though they get a full groom to about 5/8", I get them cut much closer for the hygiene and belly and legs also. But their hair grows crazy fast from what I understand is because they are still puppies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

